# My unknown fry at 2 weeks!



## melissasroja (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi everyone. Some of you might remember I posted asking what my fry are since all of my females (guppy, dalmatian molly, mickey mouse platy) look pregnant still. Basically I came home from the vet with my dog and found them in the main tank so I pulled them out. I think they are mollies since she seems to have the smallest belly of them all. Well today they turned 2 weeks old and seem to be doing great! There are 6 total but I think only 4 in this pic. I recently moved them out of their plastic breeder box and into a net breeder with plants and they seem to love it. They eat like little pigs and have definitely grown. My cousin is already wanting two or three of them to add to her 55 gallon and the others will be staying with me. Anyway is a pic 

Melissa


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Can't tell from a top view. Need a side view. But from this I would say guppy.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Get a bigger picture and a few different shots.


----------



## melissasroja (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah its really hard to get a side shot without taking them out of the net breeder. Heres a pic of them at 3 days old. Someone said because of the black eyes they arent guppies but yes my original guess was guppy. I cant tell and honestly it doesnt matter since they seem healthy. Its kinda like Christmas not knowing what to expect! lol


----------

